# Old BH 90 backhoe pressure relief valve



## Andrew Eckles (Jul 7, 2020)

Old pressure relief valve from BH 90 backhoe removed and replaced with new valve (for $800, sigh).
This old valve is available to someone interested in refurbishing it for personal use of resale.

BH 90 backhoe attachment is working fine with new valve, though I am considerably poorer as a result, grin. Will list it in the for sale section for anyone interested.

I spent quite a bit of time looking for a used one myself with minimal success.


----------

